# .204 for coyote. Is it enough?



## merhunts (Mar 13, 2007)

I am going to be hunting in NC where a 200 yard shot is a long one. Is the .204 enough gun for coyotes. I may find spots with 300 yard shots.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

.204's are great for those kinds of ranges. They do very little damage but are still cabable of taking a coyote down out to 200 yards and maybe(?) a bit more.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

The .204 is plenty of gun - even out to 300, and it is fur friendly.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard the people who shoot them say that they really like them.


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

.204 is fine. Might consider using a 35 grain HP bullet rather than the 32 or 40 grain ballistic tip.


----------



## merhunts (Mar 13, 2007)

What about from a 14" barrel Thompson Center Contender, Or would you go with a 23" barrel. :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

what about the .222 at those same ranges, the place i get .22 shells and 12ga shells only caries really big gun cartridges except for .222 and .22


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.bullberry.com/204Rugerdata.html

shows .204 performance from various barrel lengths.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Doesn't Brad shoot a .204?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, Brad shoots a CZ 204. 527 model I believe and he loves that gun.


----------



## merhunts (Mar 13, 2007)

Savage Rookie

Thanks for the info. I got on the web site and according to the ballistics it shows I am only going to loose 35 yards of point blank range. Thats not bad to be able to carry a shorter gun. : :sniper:


----------

